

How one genetic mutation first let Europeans drink milk-and changed the world - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/archaeology-the-milk-revolution-1.13471

======
lcedp
Didn't read the whole article, but lactose tolerance map seems very false to
me. It suggests that in Ukraine and its vicinities tolerance should be about
50% (hard to distinguish those grayish colors). However nobody here really
have an idea that somebody can not consume milk or cheese. I've been lightly
shocked to make this discovery few years ago. Wikipedia suggests tolerance
rate in sad territory should be at least 90%.

